# Great deal on Bianchi 928 '06



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not really in the market for a new road bike, but I came across a deal that I don't think I can pass up. An '06 Bianchi 928 carbon frame, carbon handlebar, compact cranks, and Campy veloce groupo, with fulcrum 5 race wheels. That's a ton of value for a price tag of about 1600.

The thing is, I don't know too much about Bianchi bikes. Is this bike going to be a light weight bike? I can't find a weight chart anywhere. I would guess because of the carbon factor, but some manufacturers just run heavier than others. I currently have a trek 1500 with ultegra group and ksyrium elites. Will this be a big jump in quality?

Let me know what you guys think. I have admired the Bianchi bikes for a while and I've always been curious about campy parts. Is it hard to find wheelsets etc compatible with campy? Thanks.


----------



## HarvardTiger (Mar 13, 2007)

*Sounds excellent!*

I just paid more than that for an '06 928 with Campy Centaur and Zonda wheels.

The best deal I've found was $1,500 for an '06 928 with Shimano 105 (not sure of the wheels) in Atlanta. The deal you found sounds far better.

I was very interested in the Atlanta bike; but, opted to go with my LBS. I hope the advice from herein (the forum) is right-on in that it's worth it to buy locally. I'll see!


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you pleased with the bike? This, too, is an '06. Is it light weight? Responsive? A good climber? Thanks for any help. It's just tough when ordering online.


----------



## HarvardTiger (Mar 13, 2007)

psuambassador said:


> Are you pleased with the bike? This, too, is an '06. Is it light weight? Responsive? A good climber? Thanks for any help. It's just tough when ordering online.


When I say I just bought it, I mean I just bought it! Like, this afternoon!

So, because the weather here has been terrible, I only have 1.8 miles on it. On the other hand, I rode it (and the other one in Atlanta) a bit before making a decision. Thoroughly enjoyed both. The only bike I liked as much was a very expensive Look with Campy Chorus. More than I cared to spend on a bike.

I weighed my bike on bathroom scales (digital, to half-pound increments) and it was 17.5 pounds. I'm pleased with that, I guess. The Campy Centaur group is '06 as well and doesn't have a lot of carbon.

From my short rides I can say that I am very pleased with how responsive it has been. I have the Campagnolo Zonda wheels. This is the best bike (by far) I have owned so it's hard for me to give you a clear, objective picture based on familiarity with a number of bikes.

I plan a long ride tomorrow (in the cold and wind, no less). I'll post my impressions then. Be mindful that I am still learning the bike, too.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase! You can always upgrade components. Let us know what you think of the ride once youget a chance to take it out and hav the opportunity to find out what it can really do - and post a pic or two also!:thumbsup:


----------



## HarvardTiger (Mar 13, 2007)

*Quick ride report*



AnkleChop said:


> Congrats on the purchase! You can always upgrade components. Let us know what you think of the ride once youget a chance to take it out and hav the opportunity to find out what it can really do - and post a pic or two also!:thumbsup:


Thanks, AnkleChop! And a photo is coming soon--probably in the "Let's See Your Bianchi!!" thread. About the components...I'm not sure I'll be upgrading soon. The Campy Centaur ('06 version) shifts very smoothly and decisively. Very nice!

As to my impressions, well, it's still cold and windy here but I took it out for about an hour today and rode about 12 miles. Probably the most overwhelming thing I noticed was how much easier the climbs are with this bike. Now, I am comparing to an old hybrid, keep in mind. But it really accelerates and is quite easy to keep at speed--but the climbing was very sweet, indeed!

Since I am so new at this and so limited in my range of bike experiences, it's difficult to make a confident comparison. But I rode a few miles on an expensive Look bike that had Campy Chorus components (as well as a few other bikes; Felt, Giant, Trek, Raleigh--all mid-range bikes) and this 928 (which is an '06 model) felt, and was closest in terms of responsiveness, to the Look. Which, at almost half the price, convinced me to purchase this bike.

I'm going to need to put a lot of miles on it--which is certainly in the plan--to be able to comment with good confidence and from experience. But so far, so good. I am quite happy and have none of the "buyer's remorse" sometimes one experiences when plunking down a lot of cash for a toy. I cannot help but wonder, however, how I would have liked a steel-frame bike. All my previous experience, how little there was of it, was on steel bikes and I liked them fine. I could just never find a steel road bike anywhere close to my size to try out.

If pressed for a recommendation, I'd say it's a great bike and to use your experience for making a decision. I think it's a great value given the discounts I'm hearing about for the '06 928's. If you want a carbon bike with very decent components for a good price, write the check! :thumbsup:


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

I got an '06 928 with Veloce and a compact crank. This one - 

http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_928_veloce.html

for such a screaming deal ($1100 off MSRP) that I overcame my reluctance to buy a bike sight unseen. I DID carefully study the geometry chart to see if I could easily replicate my position, of course.

I have since switched out the saddle, stem, and seatpost, and I'm STILL about $900 ahead. BTW, do folks think I could get a reasonable amount for a Celeste and black Fizik Pave, and the stem and seatpost?

Anyway, I love it. Comfy, stiff when accelerating, climbs well, and the compact crank is a godsend.


----------

